# Anyway to tell which transmission originally came in '69 GTO?



## JeepScrambler (Jan 22, 2009)

I have tried searching this several times but I have not come up with an answer. One my '69 GTO, I believe the PO had swapped out the original automatic transmission and converted it to a 4 spd. But the current manual tranny in the car does not appear to be a M-20 or an M-21 as reverse on mine is to the left and down(linkage is worn and won't allow the car to go into reverse). Anyways I am trying to find if the car did in fact originally come with the turbo 400 or if it came equipped with a manual. Either way I am wanting to put the correct type of tranny back in it. Is there any way to tell from the vin or data plate what it came with or is the only way to tell from the build sheet which I do not have? If anyone can shed me some light on this I would appreciate it! Thanks in advance :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes there is. Get the car documented and that will tell you everything the car came with from the factory. :cheers

PHS Historic Services


----------



## JeepScrambler (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Looks like I will be getting it documented then! I appreciate the help


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like it currently has a Saginaw 4spd in it.....


----------



## JeepScrambler (Jan 22, 2009)

Rukee,
Thanks again for the link to the PHS site! I faxed PHS yesterday with the vin to the car and today they sent me back 4 of the pages of info on it. The car did originally come with the Hydromatic transmission, YS code engine, and the 3.55 geared rearend(not sure if it has the non safe-t-track rearend or if it has the H.D. safe-t-track rearend, I will have to go take a look under the car later). Another thing I found out about the car was it came with a cordova top. I should hopefully know more about it when PHS sends me the reast of the packet. In the mean time, anyone have an automatic pedal assembly, red automatic center console with shifter, as well as a turbo 400? 

68greengoat,
what is the easiest way to verify if the 4 spd currently in the car is a saginaw, am I correct in thinking I can do this by looking at the side cover?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not sure what the quickest way to find out is. But if you look for a code like you see in the attachment it will tell you what you need to know. In this example "R" stands for saginaw, 7 is the year, C is the month "March", 23 is the day. Hence Saginaw, 1967, March 23. I believe if the 1st letter is "P" it would be a muncie. I have a saginaw and mine too has reverse left and down.

Somebody else on this forum may have a quicker way to ID.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Saginaws are cast iron and Muncies are aluminum. If a magnet sticks to it, it's a Sag. The pedal hanger is the same for manual or auto. All you need to replace is the pedal. Same for the console, only difference is the top plate. You will need the auto shifter assembly and cable. You will also need to change the trans yoke on the driveshaft and maybe the entire shaft if it isn't the correct one to accept the 400 yoke.


----------



## JeepScrambler (Jan 22, 2009)

I will take a look at the car tomorrow and see if I can either located the code or just try a magnet on it. 

As for the console, the 4 spd console that is currently in my car is the one for a manual tranny where it has the cutout for the shifter more forward and offset to the left. It does not appear to be the same console that the auto equipped '69 GTO's had where the shifter is more rearward and centered. I took a look at yearone.com and they only offered a console for my year of GTO with a manual tranny. Please correct me if I'm wrong!!!

And for the manual to auto brake pedal, would all I need to do is change out the rubber portion and trim ring from the manual brake pedal to the larger auto rubber brake pedal as well as the larger trim ring such as this one from yearone: YearOne Online Shopping or will that not work? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like someone just threw in what the could find with the 4 speed or hacked the original auto console for the stick....

Ames catalog shows a 69 auto console with a different part number than a manual so they may be different. 

The link you provided only shows the pedal pads. You will need the wider pedal and arm assembly for the auto. Ames doesn't show a pedal and I can't log into the PY site again this morning.


----------



## JeepScrambler (Jan 22, 2009)

My console that is currently in the car looks exactly like the all of the others I have seen in the 4 spd cars. I am almost positive the auto and manual consoles were two different ones. And thanks for the heads up on the Ames site. I actually had forgotten about that site and their catalogs, I still happen to have an old catalog of theres that I had gotten several years. As for the pedals, that is what I had thought I would need; the whole pedal arm with the wider pedal...I guess I'm going to have to keep looking for one!


----------

